# Queen lost litter



## akaangela (Aug 31, 2003)

Hello all. I just adopted a 8 month siamese girl. She has had a rough time of it as her owners just left her and she is half starved. I got her yesterday. She ate and ate and ate when I got her home. I thought I felt babies in her belly but didn't know if I should hope she was pregnant or not. Well I left her in the bathroom with food water, and a soft place to sleep and when I cam home she had had 5 still born, half formed kittens. OMG I am so sad. There was 5 of them. Do you think I caused her to abort them???????  The guy I got her from was nice and he had bathed her and flee diped her yesterday, could that have done it? I am so heart sick. I have never seen the like. What should I do now? I am going to have her fixed but should I wait? I missed her being seen by the vets by 5 lousy minutes yesterday (I always take my new pets to the vet) but now he won't be open untill tuesday  any suggestions? She is not hungry (that I understand) and she is not comming out of the bedroom unless I go in. Should I just give her time? I had no intentions of breeding her as she is a stray but to find this...............


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I am terribley sorry about your loss of the entire litter! (I lost 2 orphaned kittens last week...) If you need anyone to talk to, you have all of us!

It is NOT your fault. For very good reasons. You weren't even sure she was pregnant. The previous owners is who starved the poor kitty. Also, remember that the mommy-cat was ALSO a kitten. Although it might not affect the babies, but it also is bad for any animal to have a baby to soon. The kittens died because of starvation during the time mommy was pregnant. The disformed part, are you sure they were disformed or were they not cleaned?

Please go to your vet and make sure that she didn't have any problems (like lukemia or fiv) if you haven't already had her tested. Go through a FULL health check, because that could also be a problem with the litter. Give her all her shots if she hasn't had them already, and talk about how soon she can be spayed.


----------



## akaangela (Aug 31, 2003)

*thank you*

The poor kittens heads where small round balls they didn't even have skin and where still in the sacks. She didn't even try and clean them. It must have happened right before I came home because they where still moist. one had a paw (really just boans) covering his face and another one had it paws over its belly. There where only 2 inches long or so. As soon as the vets open I am taking her in. I go6t her on felidae dry and wet. She is not really hungry now. She is asleep on my bed right now. Thank you for your support. I have only had her 1.5 days Got her at 330pm yesterday. How do you post a photo? I am going to try and get one on here so you can see her [/img]


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

well, they have a photo thing here up at the top called Cat Photos : http://www.catforum.com/photos/

You can upload them there. But if you have them elsewhere, use the IMG tag in the 'post' with the link, like this
IMG]http://www.website.com/image.jpg[/IMG
Thats a small example..

Her not cleaning them is the problem. She was so young, I guess she didn't know what to do. She should have taken the sacks off, clean them and cut the cord. If they had their paws, it sounds like they were fully matured... Their heads are a little round with tiny ears and skinny legs(especially if not fed well).

Be sure to tell us what the vet said! Also, if she's still producing milk, tell the vet that she can be a surigate mother for any orhpaned kittens that come in in that 'short time'. Please do that... My 2 kittens died because they desparetly needed a mommy-cat and when i was ready to get one, it was to late.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Don't blame yourself. The kittens were probably dead long before she gave birth and probably due to starvation. The flee dip might have effected the kittens to. Some of that stuff shouldn't be used on pregnant cats.

If the cat is producing milk maybe you can find one or two orphans that your cat can adopt. If not make sure the vet gives you meds that can stop the cat from producing milk. Sometimes cats can get infektions due to remains of the placentas so keep an eye on her.

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## akaangela (Aug 31, 2003)

*My girl*

My girl is now fully shot up and is doing well. She is not seeming any side effects of loosing her litter. She now weighs 5lbs and is approx 8 months old. She tested neg. for aids and lukemia sp?. I was so proud of her as she was an angel at the vets. She let them take blood, give her shots (two) and give her a worm pill and still was willing to let the vet love on her afterward  I am so glad Igot her she is truly a doll. Now my big problem with her. I need a NAME. she is dubbed girl right now. anyone have a good name for her?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad she's doing well. I have two Siamese cats and, after trying in vain for a week or more to think of Oriental names, just called them what fit their personalities and appearance. Perhaps some of our members from the East can come up with some special names. She's a beauty!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Jasmine? Jewel? Angel?


----------



## shatterheart81 (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah my past cat (when I was a teen) had a litter. My brother was the only one home when she started. She had the first one but didn't clean it. I came home and it was dead. I was mad at my brother for not breaking the sack from it's face, but he was clueless. Every kitten after that she wouldn't break the sack, so I did, and cleaned the mouth/nose with a Q-tip. But those kittens were perfect lil creations, yours definately sound deformed or born early. That really is too young to be having kittens of her own yikes. Glad you're taking care of her 
I would get her fixed... maybe she shouldn't have kittens after that you know? Sorry about your kitty's loss.


----------



## shatterheart81 (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't know if you came up with a name yet. But girl is fine lol. Or girly, kittygal, stuff like that.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Thats sad but I am gald she is doing well now. She looks like a cesile (sea-sill) or lenora, or kimmy. I dunno just throwing stuff out there. I'm sure whatever you name her she will be pleased that she at least has a name unlike so many kitties out there.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Your girl looks kind of like my Sabby. 

My fiance and I are going to get a Tonkinese kitty one of these days and if it's a boy we're going to name him Shinji. For a girl, I'd like to name her Asuka (pronounced like OSK-ah) or Rei (to carry on the Evangelion theme of kitty naming my fiance and I have). You can use either of those names if you want. I also like Ayesha for a girl kitty.

I'm very sorry about the kittens. I don't know how I would've handled coming home to that. Not well, I think.


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

If i came home and found 5 deformed half-born kittens in my bathroom i would have passed out.

Just thinking about it makes me feal sick....

*shudders*

Im sorry thoe =(.

*looks at the previus owner* :evil: BAD OWNER! BAD BAD OWNER! *sprays previus owner with a water bottle*


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Your kitty is lucky that she was home with you when she delivered, not off on her own somewhere, or home with a bad owner. It's no wonder she's bounced back. She's gorgeous, by the way. Naming is always hard. A few I thought of were Indigo, Maya, and Jasmine. My last kitty was named Jazz, and my current female cat is named Mia. I also kind of like the name Pelusa -- because it sounds pretty but in Spanish it means "ball of fur."  Have fun with your new kitty.


----------

